# Live Rock to Established Tank



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have some live rock that I would like to add to my established tank. I did a test on the live rock that i would like to add, which is in one of my other tanks now, and it registers at .4ppm ammonia. I read that this is normal and i put it in the display tank and then do a 10-15% water change. Is this right, or is the rock not cured?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

sounds like the rock isnt cured, if it is still having die off which is what would cause the ammonia, cured rock is populated with enough bacteria and has no die off to sustain it self. if you add it slowly to your tank, it should cause a small cycle, which wouldnt be that bad as long as you monitor it, or you could cure the rock, put it all in a tub of salt water, with a heater and power head, and let it cycle itself, then add it with no ill affect.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

What about live sand? Same thing?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

usually living sand is a bit easier to transport and most of the organisms in it do not die on the way home... thus the ammonia spike would not be high, if at all.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Agree with FIshFirst, as long as you kep the live sand submerged in water there should be little or no die off.


----------

